# 100% cotton t-shirt printing INK HELP



## rp12345 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have just bought a heat press and ricoh printer. It came a set for sublimation printing and came with sublimation paper, so I then bought sublimation ink. - admittedly I had no idea what sublimation was when I purchased it.

I found out that sublimation ink is not usable in printing on 100% cotton t-shirts and I should be using pigment ink.

However, I realise now that I obviously cannot use the sublimation paper to print out the designs.

I have researched heat transfer paper. Is this paper suitable for t-shirt printing on 100% cotton? And is using pigment ink suitable for this as well?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

So just why did you purchase a sublimation set up when you didn't know what it was?
Looks like you ill have to do a lot of research.
Get yourself some 100% polyester shirts and use the sub ink with the sub paper.
get that sorted and then move on to cotton using transfers with pigment ink.


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

Heat transfer paper like those iron on ink jet transfers are no good. You want plastisol transfers, or learn how to use your sub kit. Sub inks bond to polyester. That's why you see hooded sweatshirts and shirts that have full all over prints are usually a blend and not 100% cotton brodeo. Just a small bump in your road


----------



## cathy008 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sublimation Ink Usage:
1.For digital printing on polyester,nylon,polyurethane,etc,and hot transferring on metal,porcelain,plastic,carpentry,cup,plates etc.
2.Transfer temperature:180-200 degrees.
3.Transfer time:25-40 seconds.


Textile pigment ink operating instructions:
Applications：Apply to more than 30% towel or cloth of ink jet printing
Product Features: Water-based pigment liquid which*has no smell, The product fully meet with the standard requirements of the textile applications and has broken the traditional operating process. Direct heating hot pressure after printing, which is simple, convenient and environmentally friendly.
Application*process: Fabric finishing→Pretreatment liquid→Digital print→Baking and drying (Hot pressure 2-3 minutes under 150-180℃ or baking 30 minutes in oven under 60℃)
The difference from textile pigment ink to the normal water-based pigment ink is as follows:
Using the printer to print directly onto towel or cloth；
High color saturation；
Excellent color fastness to washing.
Textile pigment ink as a functional pigment ink, please pay attention to the following matters:
1.As fine chemical product, textile pigment ink may occur chemical reaction because of the influence with time, temperature, humidity and light. In order to ensure product to achieve optimum efficiency, please refer to the conditions provided by the manufacturer of the storage, transport and use；
2.Storage method: *Placed in*a cool*dark*place, shelf life is 12 months. Please*preserve*to avoid*sunshine and*seal with the open product；
3.Transportation conditions：Transport under 5-60℃，detailed information please refer to MSDS.
4.Using Tips: To use DI pigment ink device, It is best to turn on once a day, confirming the nozzles is complete under printing. Without using printer 3days or more, please change our cleaning solution until the next ink charge.
5.Textile pigment ink using rules:
a）Before digital printing, spraying the pretreatment solution onto the printed towel or cloth with airbrush;
b）Textile pigment ink can not be mixed with any liquid, including acidic and alkaline substances, organic and inorganic solvents, also including alcohol and water, if resulting nozzle clogging, the manufacturer do not be the responsibility;
c）Before using textile pigment ink, please wash machine with our cleaning solution, especially in large format models need to pay attention to the cleaning of the pipeline；
d）Hot pressure printed towel or cloth for 2-3 minutes under 150-180℃ or baking 30 minutes under 60℃, which can possess best fastness.


----------



## Chloee (Feb 2, 2018)

I think it is better that test cotton t-shirt printing INK to get an accurate colour fastness to washing test results.


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

Chloee said:


> I think it is better that test cotton t-shirt printing INK to get an accurate colour fastness to washing test results.


Yes me too


----------

